# Silent Night - progressive rock version!



## PeterW (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear friends, I discovered this 




isn't it funny?
Peter


----------



## Copperears (Nov 10, 2013)

You might also enjoy this:

deathmetalchristmas.com


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just what the world needs :-/ Yet another arrangement, genre typed, of yet another Christmas Carol.

I most eagerly await both the above's versions of _The Little Drummer Boy_, _Carol of the Bells_, _The Coventry Carol_, and _Come Oh Come Emanuel_.

Adolphe Adam's _O Holy Night_ could use a little dressing up as well!

I suppose I should say, "Bah, Humbug," now... consider it done


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

There's really only one Christmas piece I like, Ive's _Fourth of July._


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> There's really only one Christmas piece I like, Ive's _Fourth of July._


Yes, I agree. That piece is so deeply redolent with all the great sentiments we all accrue about the winter solstice holiday.

P.s. YAY! The sun _will_ come back, the crops will grow again, and spring is the real resurrection


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> I most eagerly await both the above's versions of The Little Drummer Boy, Carol of the Bells, The Coventry Carol, and Come Oh Come Emanuel.


A band called 'Angels of Venice' cover some of these


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

techniquest said:


> A band called 'Angels of Venice' cover some of these


... but of course


----------

